# Crew Change on Eastbound Empire Builder?



## DANDC (Aug 29, 2021)

Where is there a Crew Change and train servicing on Eastbound Empire Builder?


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 29, 2021)

T&E crew changes:
Engineers only change at Wenatchee (8) or Pasco (28)
Spokane
Whitefish
Shelby
Minot
St. Cloud
Winona
Engineers only change at Milwaukee

Train service stops:
Spokane (Portland/Seattle section switching)
Whitefish
Minot

"Fresh air" stops:
Wenatchee
Spokane
Whitefish
Shelby
Havre
Williston (most of the time, short if they do let you out)
Minot
St. Paul (have never tried to get off the platform there since they moved into SPUD)
Winona (short)
They generally don't want you detraining in Milwaukee, it is a "discharge only" stop eastbound so no one should be boarding.


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 30, 2021)

This is from Trains magazine May 2006.
Should still be reasonably accurate.


----------

